# Große Planaressenz



## lukluk (19. August 2009)

Also ich habe im moment meinen prister auf level 71 und habe ihm den beruf Verzauberung und Schneiderei beigebracht. Habe mit dem beruf Verzauberung im Moment aber ein kleines Problem. Das Problem gestanltet sich wie volgt im ah kostet ein stack Große Planaressenz 400g. Dieses gold habe ich aber leider nicht da ich im moment auf skill 346 bin. Das heißt ich muss Handschuhe - Erhebliche Stärke verzaubern um weiterzukommen. Nun habe ich die frage oder will wissen wo mann die dinger farmen kann weil im ah von uns verkauft einer die dinger 10er weise für 400g hab aber ka wo er sie herbekommt.
Ich habe ihn gefragt aber ob er mir antworten wird das is ne andere frage ^^. Also konkret will ich wissen wo cch groß planaressenzen farmen kann oder halt herbekommen kann ohne großartig gold aufwenden zu müssen.

P.s. Zum farmen hab ich nur nen mage und nen dk beide 80 wobei der dk nur tank eq hat und auch nur tankskillungen.

Mfg lukluk


----------



## noizycat (19. August 2009)

Planaressenzen gibts bei grünen Items LVL 60-70, also farm auf dem Level ... geh mit dem 80er DK in BC-Instanzen, schaffst viele locker solo. Oder geh grinden, es droppen auch random immer mal grüne Teile. Hab z.B. beim Ruffarmen für die Kurenai (Oger kloppen) oder die Himmelswache (Skettis durchforsten) jede Menge Items bekommen. Bischen Ausdauer muss man natürlich immer mitbringen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. August 2009)

Also ich denke Quests machen ist da noch am einfachsten. Da gibt es viele grüne Gegenstände. Ich denke mal das du trotz L71 da noch viele offen haben wirst in der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Ollimua (19. August 2009)

Ansonsten in den eher höheren Gebieten der Scherbenwelt grinden, wie im Schergrat oder im Nethersturm. Da sind höherwertige grüne Teile, die dann eine höhere Chance auf Planaressenzen haben.


----------



## Bullzyi (2. September 2009)

Verzauberer ist einer der teuersten Berufe wenn man einfach im AH drauf loskauft ...

schaue dir an welche Waffen die großen Palnaressenzen hergeben... sollten ( kill mich nicht wenns falsch ist ) 64-68/69/70 ...

ab 68 rum mischt sich schon das Zeugs mit dem neuen Schleierstaub aus dem neuen Addon dazu...

tja und wie kommt man drauf was da rauskommt ? Entweder schlau sein, und aus dem Itemlevel abschätzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder dümmer sein und enchantrix oben haben... noch schlauer gleich auctioneer mitoben haben und verstehen wie man damit umgeht....

und noch noch schlauer weil du mir sehr unerfahren vorkommst... schau auf die Verzauberungskunstlieste auf buffed.de in der Datenbank .... 

dort sitzt du dann auf den ersten Blick ob vielleicht ein REzept ( bei npc auf der Welt oder World DROP ) gibt mit dem du billiger skillen kannst...

die ganzen Guides kannst meistens alle in die tonne kloppen... die skillen nur bei orange... ich hab oft gelb durchgeskillt bis grün und auch wenn ich anscheinend glück hatte, ich hab mir so viel geld erspart

nebenher hat jeder Server seine eigene Ökonomie und was wo anderes schweine Teuer ist, kann auf dem anderen Server Trash Wahre sein


----------



## Laberede (2. September 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> tja und wie kommt man drauf was da rauskommt ? Entweder schlau sein, und aus dem Itemlevel abschätzen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, TE ist Kacknap der mir meine Villa finanziert hat - wenn denn nur endlich mal Housing kommen würde.

Wenn Gold knapp ist kaufste nicht direkt die Essenzen sondern sondierst mit Auctioneer das AH für Itemlevel 63-69. Kriegste gleich angezeigt was du draus splittern kannst - ein paar Schnäpchen sollten immer dabei sein. Allerdings sind Waffen im AH recht teuer, solltest also auch bei nur 25% Chance auf Essenzen bei Rüstung nachschauen.

Den Arkanstaub den du übrig hast verkaufste dann mit 100% Gewinn wieder im AH an die ganzen Kacknaps wie du bisher einer warst und mietest schon mal das Grundstück knapp unter meinem.

( Da hilft wohl auch das die Leute die Verzauberungen wollen immer gleich selber mit den Mats ankommen. Wenns schon kein TG gibt kannste die immerhin noch im AH abzocken )


----------



## dickimg (22. September 2009)

Hallo,
wenn eure Fraktion Halaa in Nagrand hält, dann geht dort zum Klingenhändler.
Da könnt ihr preiswert mehrere Teile kaufen, die beim Entzaubern fast immer grosse
Planaressenzen ergeben, manchmal auch nur Arkanenstaub.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

o_O Du bist doch Schneider, also skillst Du das Schneidern ja hoch oder? Da fallen unzählige grüne Items ab, die genau (auf dem entsprechendem Skillevel) die Essenzen und Stäubchen rausbringen, die Du zum skillen der Verzauberkunst brauchst. Zusätzlich entzauberst Du das Zeug, das beim questen anfallt und fertig. Nur gegen Ende wirds dann schwer zu skillen, weil Du recht teure Mats brauchst, aber bis zu nem recht hohen Wert kommt man idR ganz einfach, wenn man beide Berufe parallel skillt.


----------



## Droyale (21. Oktober 2009)

^ this


----------



## NiniEngel (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich stimme dir zu, Davatar... genau aus diesem Grund hat meine Hexe auch Schneidern gelernt. Weil so an sich kann ich das Zeug meistens nicht gebrauchen, was ich mir da zurechtschneider... nur zum Entzaubern taugt es meistens was. 
Gehst einfach irgendwo nen paar Stoffe farmen und schneiderst dir das günstigste zusammen und schwupps biste nicht mehr in Bedrängnis


----------

